# Santander sites



## 93171 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, have decided to bite the bullet and head to Santander next wednesday. Anyone got any good recommendations on a site, west of sant. around 150km, on the coast that they can recommend.
Many thanks


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*re site n-spain*

site 150k from santander

This will take you along the Cantabria coast .1or 2 sites around camillas
have you had a weather check as its still only just april . still cold?


----------



## 93171 (May 1, 2005)

Have stupidly read other threads re the crossing.... Am now having second thoughts as am not good on rough seas... some people say its a good crossing, some stories are horrible!!! I know that in April, seas can be anythign from calmish to force 10....now not sure what to do.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there 

Sorry, I can't help with a site in that area, but we are travelling to Santander a week on Sunday, it is our third crossing at this time of the year, and we have had no problems, both times the seas were not rough (maybe just been lucky) 
However, I do take sea sickness pills and wear the wrist bands just in case. Why not just go for it, you have to try everything once :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, We have stayed at Playa de Oyambre, San Vicente in May still a nip in the air then,Northern Spain green and beautiful super beach not far from the site ,We crossed from Plymouth big boat smooth 18 hour crossing.
Lafree


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

We've done the crossing many times and only had one really rough trip - go for it.
With regard to sites, Santillana de Mar is a nice site and the village and caves are well worth the visit - the only problem is that it is very close to Santander, possible overnighter on the return journey?


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We crossed a mill pond last June but who knows. We found a superb site west of Santander on the coast, top of a cliff, bad access for huge Mhs and big vans but superb spot. Can't think of the name off hand but it's in our report on the tours forum.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We stayed at Santillana del Mar last week on the way back from the south of Spain, the weather was wet and windy, the site was wet and we had to park on the site roads. The crossing was also bad so next year we will drive back through France instead.


----------

